# Remote code for Element TV?



## mrpurple

My Brother just bought a cheapo Element FLX-3210 hdtv. We can't seem to find a remote code that works with it. Any suggestions?


----------



## playball31

I have an element 32" LCD and have found that code 10178 works


----------



## Edmund

playball31 said:


> I have an element 32" LCD and have found that code 10178 works


If that is true that some element tv's respond to code 10178 in the white directv remotes, then that equates to code 0128 in the peanut remotes.


----------



## mrpurple

no dice. But, thanks guys.


----------



## stemo76

I found that 0011 works for my tivo remote on my element 32" lcd.


----------



## Edmund

stemo76 said:


> I found that 0011 works for my tivo remote on my element 32" lcd.


Actually tivo code 0011 matches tivo code 0128. So they both should work.

thanks for the heads up


----------



## abeagler

Code 0128 worked for me on my 26" Element TV.


----------



## gumruk

I have the same exact tv - FLX-3210. Got the tv on black friday, and since then, have already broken the stock remote. Ended up scouring Radio Shacks' shelves reading the backs of remote control packages, but alas, to no avail.. Then got lucky today on another forum - I have a Philips remote (picture here) that i bought at Radio Shack cheap, $19.99, and used the code for "Proview" TV, the code is 1104. Hope this helps. Happy Holidays

/closethread


----------



## voyager872

HI everyone I tried the 0011 , 0128 code does anyone know which code works for the tivo series 2, if it matters, with the element tv? Thanks Xavier


----------



## skeemo

I have an Element 22". I've tried the codes in posts above. They work with most TIVO functions (channels, etc), but do not work with Power On/Off, volume, and mute. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Edmund

skeemo said:


> I have an Element 22". I've tried the codes in posts above. They work with most TIVO functions (channels, etc), but do not work with Power On/Off, volume, and mute. Any ideas? Thanks


Your only hope was if it responded to codes 0011 or 0128. There are Element tvs that use a whole new codeset not in any previous remote, sorry.


----------



## courtndd

Hmm, not a Tivo, but my Element TV 32" LCD, Mfg Oct 2008, did respond to he code "11178."


----------



## Kasmiur

Was successful getting an Element ELCHS321 to work with remote code 0128


----------



## BigTorsk

You guys are life savers! 0128 worked for me. Thank you!


----------



## lpwcomp

I know I am resurrecting a thread that has been dead for more than a year, but while setting up my new Premiere, I checked to see if they had a remote code for Element TV's (there wasn't one originally on my first Premiere). Lo and behold, there is: 0335, and it works for on/off and volume. Can't use it to change input but I knew this was unlikely as it is done via a menu. I don't do that very often anyway. Since it works even in all of my premier remotes, it is obviously an existing code. If I had known about it, I could have been using it all along.


----------



## ConstableClyde

playball31 said:


> I have an element 32" LCD and have found that code 10178 works


The same code works with my TV as well.


----------



## spanky63

I have a 32" element and none of the common codes work I have tried all 10178, 0128, All of elements codes four five digit codes element gave me, the element codes on the mediacom element remote page, and the mediacom remote codes for goldstar per tivo. I have the penut remote and my element tv model number is ELEFW328-02 If anyone else has new ideas please let me know.


----------



## westom

spanky63 said:


> I have a 32" element and none of the common codes work I have tried all 10178, 0128,


Element TV and others recommend 11864, 11687, 12260, 10178, and 0060. None work.

By doing an engineering analysis, some 13xxx codes are found in controllers that are not listed for any TVs. 13907, 13579, and 13559 enable Vol, Mute, TV Input, and power to talk to an Element TV.

However a Select TV Input screen needs a movement to select another input. No key would move that selection.

Industries that care more for their customers standardize their products among all manufacturers. This was long true of steel, batteries, plumbing, electrical appliances, construction materials, semiconductors, tires, and so many other industries. What is wrong with this TV industry?


----------



## KWittlieff

I just purchased an Element brand TV. The 55 inch 4KUHD Roku model E4SW5518RKU. It took a lot of searching to find a code that I could program my Tivo Bolt remote (purchased March 2018) with the Element TV (Manufactured October 2018). but it appears Codes 0091 and 0404 work. Note on the TV input, keep pressing the Input button to scroll down the list.


----------



## Edmund

The codes furnished it this thread are for TiVo remotes and DIRECTV TiVo remotes. Cable company TiVo remotes use a different set of tv codes, so check for codes under Goldstar, Lg, or Vizio.


----------



## Kitchendude

KWittlieff said:


> I just purchased an Element brand TV. The 55 inch 4KUHD Roku model E4SW5518RKU. It took a lot of searching to find a code that I could program my Tivo Bolt remote (purchased March 2018) with the Element TV (Manufactured October 2018). but it appears Codes 0091 and 0404 work. Note on the TV input, keep pressing the Input button to scroll down the list.


0091 worked! Thanks!


----------

